# Neuer PC startet, aber kein Bild ???



## joffal (3. April 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe mich mit dieser Frage schon in einigen anderen Foren registriert, aber niemand wusste Hilfe (), und ich hoffe hier ist das anders 

Also ich habe mir einen neuen PC gekauft:
 - i7 920
 - Asus P6T SE
 - GTX 260
 - 2GB DDR3 1066 von takeMS
 - 500GB Samsung
 - 550W BeQuiet Straight Power
 - Scythe Mugen 2
(hoffen das reicht an Angaben)
Alles zusammengebaut (ich habe mich auch geerdet und die Komponenten auf Papier gelegt, usw.) -> erstes anschalten ..... brummm die Lüfer drehen und ich richtete meinen Blick auf den Monitor ... .... .... ........... NIX!!!!

Weiß jmd, was da los ist?
Probiert habe ich:
-anderes NT (350W ^.^)
-andere Graka
-Boxed-Kühler

Ist Das NT(550W) zu schwach?
Ist der RAM falsch?


----------



## steinschock (3. April 2009)

Was ist das für Ram ?

Wie viel V braucht der?

i7 haben oft Probleme wegen den NT´s auch wenn die W eigentl. reichen sollten.  das Straight ist auch nicht so toll.
Ein BQT DDP oder Enermax 82 ab 525W währe besser.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/komplette-rechner-zusammenstellung-und-praxisprobleme/44650-neues-x58-system-laeuft-nicht.html


----------



## ashura hades (3. April 2009)

Für mich klingt das nach einem klassischem Bastel Fehler.

Zum Netzteil kann ich folgendes sagen, ich hab schon ein Spiele Rechner mit einem 190 Watt Netzteil gestartet und mein einer Rechner läuft mit einem 300 Watt Netzteil und einem Dual Core Opteron der ersten Generation, also zu schwach ist es auf keinen Fall!

Das Problem wie du es schilderst klingt nach folgenden Möglichkeiten:

- Verkabelung, insbesondere der 4-Pol ATX Stecker, falsch installiert
- Zusatz-Stromversorgung der Grafikkarte nicht eingesteckt
- RAM falsch eingebaut (das geht)
- RAM defekt
- CPU defekt
- Mobo defekt
- Kurzschluss

Lösungvorschlag:
- Kabel prüfen
- alles auseinander nehmen und auserhalb des Gehäuses aufbauen, ohne die Festplatten oder andere Geräte zu installieren, nur Mobo, CPU, RAM, Graka und NT. Nur um zu sehen ob ein Bild erscheint...


----------



## joffal (3. April 2009)

@steinschock: na toll, ich bin total pleite und muss mir ein NT kaufen, dass ziemlich teuer is....schei.....nbar hab ichs total vermasselt und ca. 1000€ in den Wind geworfen?!?!

das ist 2x 1GB DDR3 1066 7-7-7-20 1,5V


@ashura hades: also soll das NT doch reichen?

ich hab ja alles außerhalb des Gehäuses und weiß echt nicht mehr weiter ....
Kurzschluss kan ich ausschließen, da die gesamten Komponenten nie mit Metall in Berührung gekommen sind!!!

ich bestell einfach mal RAM, der auf der Liste steht und wenns dann nicht geht, was sollte man dann machen? alles nacheinander austauschen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. April 2009)

joffal schrieb:


> @steinschock: na toll, ich bin total pleite und muss mir ein NT kaufen, dass ziemlich teuer is....schei.....nbar hab ichs total vermasselt und ca. 1000€ in den Wind geworfen?!?!
> 
> das ist 2x 1GB DDR3 1066 7-7-7-20 1,5V


 
Nö, neues Netzteil nicht unbedingt, vielleicht mag dein Board die Speicher einfach nicht.
Besorg dir mal, wenn möglich, von einem Freund andere RAMs.
Was kommt aus dem Lautsprecher, welche Piep Töne hörst du?



joffal schrieb:


> @ashura hades: also soll das NT doch reichen?
> 
> ich hab ja alles außerhalb des Gehäuses und weiß echt nicht mehr weiter ....
> Kurzschluss kan ich ausschließen, da die gesamten Komponenten nie mit Metall in Berührung gekommen sind!!!
> ...


 
Du musst logisch vorgehen, einfach alles austauschen bringt nichts, du musst den Fehler eingrenzen und genau lokalisieren.
Man das mal mit dem RAM, versuch mal ein anderes Netzteil zu organisieren und dann schauen wir mal.


----------



## joffal (3. April 2009)

hmmm also ich habe jz we gesagt neuen RAM bestellt (der wird OFFIZIEL auch vom Board unterstützt!!! hat nur iwwi 1,8V ???) -> OCZ DDR3 1333 9-9-9-28 1,8V

Wenns dann net geht, tausch ich als erstes das Mainboard aus und dann die CPU und dann das Netzteil... @quantenslipstream: so meinst du das doch oder?


----------



## steinschock (3. April 2009)

Den Ram den du bestellt hast mit 1,8V ist zuviel 1,65V max.
Der den du hast sollte aber gehen.

Bitte lesen;   die Watt zahl ist genug, 
lese den verlinkten Post.
Ist gerade ein zwei tage alt, da waren auch genug das ist nicht das NT-schlaumeier unterwegs.


----------



## joffal (3. April 2009)

Link: "Page not found" !!!!
Was steht da denn ungefähr drin?

Aber der RAM wird vom Mainboard unterstützt....! Hamm die sich da vertan?


----------



## fadade (3. April 2009)

Ein User hatte das gleiche Prob und als er ein 650W-NT eingebaut hat, hat alles gefunzt..

Aber das kanns ja eig net sein... unter Vollast sollte dein Sys eig nur ca.350-400W ziehen; dann sollten 550W aus einem Markennetzteil reichen!


----------



## steinschock (3. April 2009)

Das Problem sind weder die Watt noch die Qualität.

Ich kann zig Seiten mit 1000W High end NTs die Probleme mit dem i7 hatten oder umgekehrt.
Da das mit der Hochfahrroutine zusammenhängt, bei den meisten ist das inzwischen durch das Bios entschärft worden.

einfach schauen wo es steht und selbst aufrufen geht auch. 

Neues System läuft nicht in dieser Rubrik hier.

Das muss trotzdem nicht der Fehler sein aber ich würde es als erstes vermuten wenn alles richtig zusammengebaut ist.


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. April 2009)

Benutz den beigelegten 6pin Adapter für/von der GraKa, dann sollte das ganze gehen.


----------



## fadade (4. April 2009)

@steinschock: Was meinst du mit Hochfahrroutine?
 -> er kommt ja net ins BIOS!


----------



## joffal (4. April 2009)

@steinschock: kannste das ma nen bissle für Noobs, zurechtschneiden (anders formulieren )
Ich weiß halt nur, wie ein PC funzt und wie man ihn zusammenbaut, der Rest hat mich ehrlich gesagt noch nicht interessiert... UND DAS BEREUE ICH JETZT!!!

@Stefan: Das Netzteil hat ja 2x 6-Pin und ich nutze da grad nur ne 8500GT...

Ach und heut ist der NT-Lüfter iwwi stehen geblieben -> schleift am Lüftergitter und bleibt stehen !?? -> Kann ich das vllt zurückschicken?

Ich probier heute mal ein 650W-NT von nem Freund, wenn er da ist... (sind ja Ferien)


----------



## joffal (4. April 2009)

Sooooooooooo

jetzt gehts ... 

Es war keines der erwähnten Probleme, sondern der Speicher -> hab den neuen Corsair reingetan und es funzte (der steht nämlich auch auf dieser QVI)

Puuuh hab ich nochma Glück gehabt, aber trotzdem danke an alle. die mir beigestanden haben!!!

PS: Diese Forum ist von allen bisherigen echt das beste


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. April 2009)

joffal schrieb:


> Sooooooooooo
> 
> jetzt gehts ...
> 
> ...


 
Jep, die RAMs, sie sind immer schnell ein Übel.
Wenns jetzt läuft, dann ist es super, freut mich für dich. 



joffal schrieb:


> PS: Diese Forum ist von allen bisherigen echt das beste


 
Jep, hier sind die Profis anzutreffen.


----------



## steinschock (4. April 2009)

Ja sauber freut mich auch. 

80% aller Probleme hängen mit dem NT oder Ram zusammen.
Das meist sind Timingprobleme.

Der I7 X58 mach beim Hochfahren einen internen Latenztest,
nach Einstellungen (OC) + F10 wird der nicht wiederholt.
Das ist auch das Problem mit OC-Software da meist ab 20MHz mehr die Probleme beginnen.
Ein HW-Rest hilft, bez. die Blck im Bios hoch genug zu machen.

Bei den NT sind die Probleme ähnlich da die Spannungsüberwachung vom MB mit dem NT kollidiert und z.B. nach dem Runterfahren zuviel Spannung auf dem MB ist und so ein C-mos Reset verhindert wird.
Komplett ausschalten hilft.

Die meisten dieser Probleme wie auch S3 sind inzwischen duch Bios-update ganz gut im griff.
Gerade HighEnd NTs waren besonderst betroffen.

Wenn dein NT Lüfter Schleift und deshalb stehen bleibt würde ich mir gerade bei dem NT sorgen machen.


----------

